# Lords of Faegoria - Jack the Trickster



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Much like last year I will be covering my new additions from concept to completion. Introducing Lord Jack the Trickster, Lord of House Orion.

The realms of Faegoria are a bit rooted in fae legends with a twist of Halloween. Most of the darker reaches of Faegoria are ruled by the various houses of the Samhain Court. In Faegorian mythos, the lords of the houses have been cited as an original source of inspiration for Jack-o-Lanterns. In fact the very name Jack is attributed to Lord Jack Orion of House Orion. Lord Jack Orion (pictured below) was known as the trickster and the lord of theives and may very well also be the origin of the popular seasonal catch-phrase "Trick or Treat".










Their facial features are very gourd like and range in various pale rotting shades of orange with coarse sickly green hair. Jack tends to keep his pulled back in a style akin to Chinese monks further lending to the likeness of a pumpkin. Their necks are slightly elongated and hunched over. If not for gourdish heads they could easily be mistaken for Skeksis.

There are other houses and lords but this year I'm probably only going to concentrate on Jack.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this face. It has a reptilian look to it along with the jack-o-lantern feel.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

ok you got my attention!!!! the art is cool are you building this creature??


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm eating this up!! I can't wait to see this one through!! Will it be progressing on this thread? I love the complexity of the story, please write it into a book so I can read it...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Colorized version of the profile sketch:










@Roxy: I was original going for a bit feline, but reptilian works - especially with the elongated neck.

@Mike: Yup, going to build. I've been attempting to sketch my concepts out before starting work. It helps visualize the final goal. Although once I start sculpting sometimes it gets a mind of its own.

@Nixie: Yup, this post will follow concept to completion like most of last year's props. Funny you mention the story. I find adding a background story helps develop the direction I want to go with the prop and sorta gives it a life of its own (a trick I learned from Dave the Dead). The concepts presented in the Faegorian Mythos forms part of the underlying mythos of a cRPG I've been working on during the off season. Hopefully one day that will see the light of day and the whole thing will all tie together.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you had me at 'jack the trickster' I am now completely sucked in to this thread. i shall subscribe to it now and eagerly wait for the next update!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is gonna be good. Eagerly looking forward to watching you create Jack the Trickster!


----------

